
Artificial intelligence has race, age, gender biases - urahara
https://www.axios.com/algorithms-discriminate-and-big-tech-doesnt-care-2458083425.html?utm_medium=linkshare&utm_campaign=organic
======
mindcrime
This is really a misleading headline, if for no other reason than that there
is no such "thing" as Artificial Intelligence. That is, there is a _field_
called Artificial Intelligence, but as a technology, it isn't one discrete,
unified "thing" that you can talk about. There are many, many systems which
can claim to employ varying degrees of "artificial intelligence" or "machine
learning" to various degrees. But there's little or no reason to think they
have much, or anything, in common in this specific regard.

